# Interesting Sentry Mode Find



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Hey all, 

Something interesting I found, Sentry mode seems to behave differently and leave different systems on if you turn it on before you exit the car as opposed to turning it by the app after leaving the car. In my case I am using the factory amp to turn on my aftermarket amp, and as such this became very obvious to me. If the car does not go to sleep before sentry mode is turned on, then the factory amp remains on. If instead I leave the car with sentry mode off, wait a minute or two, then turn it on, the factory amp does not turn back on. So this makes me wonder beyond the factory amp what other systems are left on, wasting electricity. Not sure if this makes a difference to anyone, but figured it was some interesting data to post. For me going forward gonna always enable sentry by the app a few minutes after I leave the car.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

RoccoX said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Something interesting I found, Sentry mode seems to behave differently and leave different systems on if you turn it on before you exit the car as opposed to turning it by the app after leaving the car. In my case I am using the factory amp to turn on my aftermarket amp, and as such this became very obvious to me. If the car does not go to sleep before sentry mode is turned on, then the factory amp remains on. If instead I leave the car with sentry mode off, wait a minute or two, then turn it on, the factory amp does not turn back on. So this makes me wonder beyond the factory amp what other systems are left on, wasting electricity. Not sure if this makes a difference to anyone, but figured it was some interesting data to post. For me going forward gonna always enable sentry by the app a few minutes after I leave the car.


That is interesting. Did you file a bug report?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I reported something similar about Sentry about a month ago. I noted the accessory port (cigarette lighter plug) was not powering down even when Sentry should be off, due to location set for home. This demonstrated the car really never goes to sleep with the Sentry menu main toggle on. It explained why I could lose 2-4% overnight in my garage sometimes.

I did share here that I was told by a lead s/w tech at the local service center to be sure to turn off Sentry's menu command and try to use only with manual activation. Your app example is one, but I tap the icon on the main screen when I need it. You seem to have a difference in Sentry with your example but I haven't noticed the app vs tap on the home screen being any different for me. But don't have an aftermarket amp. 

Since I have started doing this, my overnight drain has gone away. In fact, some mornings I see a 2% increase, I assume to balancing going on. 

I also reported the tech told me it's a known issue since 2019.16.2 and that there is a target f/w release to correct this. I was given the number and it has not been released it. But asked not to publicize the release number target.

Of course I was dissed by a few to never believe what anyone at Tesla says. Yes we know even Elon's texts aren't necessarily coming true.

In summary, if you want your car to go to sleep when parked and you don't need Sentry, keep the main toggle icon off and use it as needed.
My accessory jack does power down again (I tapped that line for my accessory), and overnight phantom drain is back where it was when I got the car a year ago.


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> That is interesting. Did you file a bug report?


I have not yet, trying to figure how I would word this so that it is not blamed on my aftermarket amp


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I reported something similar about Sentry about a month ago. I noted the accessory port (cigarette lighter plug) was not powering down even when Sentry should be off, due to location set for home. This demonstrated the car really never goes to sleep with the Sentry menu main toggle on. It explained why I could lose 2-4% overnight in my garage sometimes.
> 
> I did share here that I was told by a lead s/w tech at the local service center to be sure to turn off Sentry's menu command and try to use only with manual activation. Your app example is one, but I tap the icon on the main screen when I need it. You seem to have a difference in Sentry with your example but I haven't noticed the app vs tap on the home screen being any different for me. But don't have an aftermarket amp.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the 12V plug not powering down is eventually going to be fixed? I really dislike this right now keeping my 3 devices on (dash cam, radar detector, Navdy) at all times when not driving.


----------

